# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Thales Watchkeeper WK450, unmanned aerial vehicle, Thales Group, Neuilly-sur-Seine, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Thales Group

Thales Watchkeeper WK450 on Wikipedia




> Watchkeeper WK450 is an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) for all weather, Intelligence, Surveillance, Target Acquisition and Reconnaissance (ISTAR) use by the British Army, provided under an 800 million pounds contract awarded in July 2005 to Thales UK.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Watchkeeper Training Facility at Larkhill

Published on Apr 22, 2014

----------


## Airicist

The British Army's Watchkeeper WK450 Arrives in Afghanistan 

 Published on Sep 29, 2014




> The British Army's latest unamnned aerial system, Watchkeeper, has arrived in Afghanistan.

----------


## Airicist

Watchkeeper

Published on Jun 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Thales Announces Watchkeeper X Modular UAS"

by Caroline Rees
September 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Watchkeeper – Unmanned and ready

Published on Sep 5, 2016




> Ready to deploy in 4 hours, Watchkeeper is a fully airworthy, certified, unmanned aircraft system that can be adapted to your exact needs through the right choice in sensors, exploitation, mobility and effectors options.
> The system delivers intelligence surveillance and reconnaissance capability, operating in extreme and challenging environments to collect, exploit and distribute vital information efficiently.

----------


## Airicist

Watchkeeper – Live and flying in Ascension Island

Published on Sep 5, 2016




> Thales has worked closely with UK MoD over the last 10 years to deliver a world leading Tactical ISTAR capability that will serve UK ground forces until 2042.
> Watchkeeper is the first operationally proven, fully airworthy, certified Unmanned Aircraft System developed and built by Thales. The system provides real-time, enhanced situational awareness for troops on the ground, making significant contributions to reducing risk and loss of life.

----------

